Ask HN: How to get started with creating your own recommendation systems? - pandeykartikey
======
thedevindevops
Are you asking for feedback on which algorithm to choose OR advice on
implementing it?

~~~
pandeykartikey
Basically on how to decide which algorithm to use after considering the data.

------
mindcrime
GIYF

~~~
pandeykartikey
I was hoping for a more organized approach rather than going through one blog
after another.

~~~
mindcrime
I understand. But if you're going to ask a community like this for help, it
usually helps to show that you've done some leg-work of your own already.
Otherwise you risk having your question come off as a variation of "do my
homework for me".

Saying "I read these 6 blog posts, and came up with these 3 ideas about how to
start, but I'm not sure how to pick between them", for example, would be a
question that people would generally be more motivated to respond to. YMMV of
course.

FWIW, to give you one concrete suggestion, the _Programming Collective
Intelligence_ book is pretty good.

~~~
pandeykartikey
Thanks for the advice @mindcrime. Will keep that in mind.

And will surely give that book a read.

